# Antibodies - Can they be controlled?



## jjp061910 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been newly diagnosed, and have been researching Hashi's. However I cannot find any information on how the antibodies are managed. Any good resources or information?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jjp061910 said:


> I have been newly diagnosed, and have been researching Hashi's. However I cannot find any information on how the antibodies are managed. Any good resources or information?


Hi there and welcome. It depends on the circumstances. Of course removal of the very organ they are attacking solves that problem very quickly. Otherwise, keeping the TSH suppressed seems to work wonders in most.

What specific antibodies are you referring to? How were you diagnosed w/ Hashimoto's?

Here is some info.........
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter8/8-frame.htm


----------

